# What IS your major?



## Dr. Metallic

Lance said:


> History:tongue:


Lance, if I were right there with you, I'd bitch-slap you into oblivion :wink:



starrynights said:


> Pharmacy :sad:


Can I buy some of your kitchen-sink Ecstasy?



Llixgrijb said:


> Nuclear physics. :tongue:
> 
> I'm sure most people here already know my real major.


Come, My Dear, let us build a bomb together--filled with atoms......and madness.

Major:
Health Promotion and Wellness


----------



## starri

JoeMetallic said:


> Can I buy some of your kitchen-sink Ecstasy?


i am an ENFP with a drug license  *2 mins to ponder that everybody*


----------



## Franchesca

It is very rewarding in a spiritual sense and knowing that one may have saved a life is worth a pat on the back. Because I have a past myself with alcohol and drugs I am paying back to society and what was given to me from wiser men and women than myself. It is a calling for me more than and choice, a person like me who has been to hell and back, who has tasted insanity and has hit his bottom, have little choice after a spiritual awakening has hit them, ones heart is forever bleeding for the less fortunate and suffering. Saving lives is always worth taking but ones heart should be in it really.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

starrynights said:


> i am an ENFP with a drug license  *2 mins to ponder that everybody*


God help us:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Franchesca, I know a lot of people who have gone through rehab and many of them take the route you did. It has helped me to understand that the majority of addiction is self-medication taken to the nth degree, as most of my recovering addict friends are very sensitive, broken people. They're an awesome bunch...when they're sober. *

*Way to make your life matter...make it count. Keep it going in that direction. *


----------



## de l'eau salée

Franchesca said:


> It is very rewarding in a spiritual sense and knowing that one may have saved a life is worth a pat on the back. Because I have a past myself with alcohol and drugs I am paying back to society and what was given to me from wiser men and women than myself. It is a calling for me more than and choice, a person like me who has been to hell and back, who has tasted insanity and has hit his bottom, have little choice after a spiritual awakening has hit them, ones heart is forever bleeding for the less fortunate and suffering. Saving lives is always worth taking but ones heart should be in it really.


That's really great that you felt inclined to do that. You already having been in that position makes you that much more qualified for a job like that. I agree that your heart should be in it, and that's good to know that yours is.


----------



## Zulban

Llixgrijb said:


> Nuclear physics. :tongue:
> 
> I'm sure most people here already know my real major.


Cheese?

I'm an English major with a minor in classics. I feel it is necessary to add that I very nearly went into Computer Science, Physics or Architecture, and that I have a cegep DEC in science to back me up for it (not that anyone here even knows what that is).

The thing I am learning about the English program is that anyone can get a bachelors, and in the end actually know nothing about English literature. The opportunity to read nothing and then bs in my classes can be overwhelming. I see university as more of an excuse to read things since the credits contribute to my career.

*EDIT* I'm going to teach high school or university English almost certainly.


----------



## starri

JoeMetallic said:


> God help us:tongue:


MWAHAHA! i wont just be* spiking* the drinking water


----------



## de l'eau salée

starrynights said:


> i am an ENFP with a drug license  *2 mins to ponder that everybody*


I can be your fwend? roud:


----------



## Ćerulean

Silhouetree said:


> I'm not in college yet, but I plan on majoring in Wildlife Conservation & Management...*ideally*.


Sounds pretty ideal for an idealist :wink:



As for me, I'm majoring in Psychology, with a minor in Philosophy. I'll be finished with my minor this semester, and hopefully won't have too many Psych classes on my plate next semester - my senior year. I sort of feel compelled to just now start a Creative Writing minor, because I loved writing poetry for the one CW course I took a year and a half ago, and have a burning desire to get back into it. Then again, I'm contemplating whether I REALLY want to stay here more than my Dad is already paying. Aha.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Res said:


> Sounds pretty ideal for an idealist :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I'm majoring in Psychology, with a minor in Philosophy. I'll be finished with my minor this semester, and hopefully won't have too many Psych classes on my plate next semester - my senior year. I sort of feel compelled to just now start a Creative Writing minor, because I loved writing poetry for the one CW course I took a year and a half ago, and have a burning desire to get back into it. Then again, I'm contemplating whether I REALLY want to stay here more than my Dad is already paying. Aha.


Ooh sounds like some nice choices  I think any of those would be a lot of fun, but I'd probably go with the minor in Creative Writing instead of Philosophy. That's just me though.

But yeah, it does sound pretty ideal . I want a job that had to do with animals, but I don't think I'd be a very good veterinarian, and I didn't want to be a zoologist because it is too researchy for my liking, so I figured a major in Wildlife would be a great choice. The school I'm planning on going to has a great wildlife program too, so that doesn't hurt, hehe :laughing:.


----------



## starri

Silhouetree said:


> I can be your fwend? roud:


awww *hugs sil and slips 2 ecstasy and prozacs in back pocket *:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Nightriser

BadWolf said:


> *Thanks to Night, for telling me that Business Administration was "To Easy", and my dislike for things "To Easy", I've decided to go back to one of my original majors "Psychology". She also helped me decide my other major "Robotics".
> 
> Plus studying to get my PI license and I'll be the Hi-Tech Sherlock Holmes.
> *


Um, I never said business administration was "too easy," I said that you could probably extrapolate a lot of things in business administration from principles of psychology. It's like saying you can extrapolate a lot of things in chemistry from physics, but that's not to say one's easier than the other. 

I'm kind of wanting a pilot license. I always wanted to fly.


----------



## de l'eau salée

starrynights said:


> awww *hugs sil and slips 2 ecstasy and prozacs in back pocket *:crazy::crazy:


Yey! roud:

*in deep voice* I'll be back.


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> Come, My Dear, let us build a bomb together--filled with atoms......and madness.


Eh, atomic bombs are so last century. E-bombs are where it's at now. =P


----------



## Zulban

I'm pretty sure that taking a course in creative writing smashes virtually all actually innovative writing ideas. You will become a "good" writer, but you will never write anything new and great. I know as a fact that there are some techniques used by authors who are generally praised, that are shot down in CW classes. Tense switches for instance.

I will hopefully never take any CW courses, I want to be a writer!


----------



## εmptε

Llixgrijb said:


> Um, I never said business administration was "too easy," I said that you could probably extrapolate a lot of things in business administration from principles of psychology. It's like saying you can extrapolate a lot of things in chemistry from physics, but that's not to say one's easier than the other.
> 
> I'm kind of wanting a pilot license. I always wanted to fly.


*I hear what I want to hear. I could help you fly.*


----------



## Shai Gar

Electron Bombs?

I had that Idea in 1997 when I first saw the makeup of an atom. Atom, Nucleus, Electrons and Protons.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Zulban said:


> I'm pretty sure that taking a course in creative writing smashes virtually all actually innovative writing ideas. You will become a "good" writer, but you will never write anything new and great. I know as a fact that there are some techniques used by authors who are generally praised, that are shot down in CW classes. Tense switches for instance.
> 
> I will hopefully never take any CW courses, I want to be a writer!


You actually have a good point, and that's kinda why I fear taking lots of classes that I want to major in. I feel it may kill my interest.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

*Invites Starry to party*
I've got a glass coffee table and $100s to roll. :shocked:

I wonder if more mellow drugs will turn ENFPs in to INTPs. If Alcohol makes me ENFP, then happy/silly drugs (which I haven't done) may make me ESFP....... :crazy:


----------



## Zulban

JoeMetallic said:


> I wonder if more mellow drugs will turn ENFPs in to INTPs. If Alcohol makes me ENFP, then happy/silly drugs (which I haven't done) may make me ESFP....... :crazy:


I think alcohol makes me into more of an INTP.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Llixgrijb said:


> Eh, atomic bombs are so last century. E-bombs are where it's at now. =P


Oh, do explain an E-bomb.
*waits with bated breath*


----------



## Zulban

JoeMetallic said:


> Oh, do explain an E-bomb.
> *waits with bated breath*


He's not ENTP enough to invent it.


----------



## Nightriser

Zulban said:


> I'm pretty sure that taking a course in creative writing smashes virtually all actually innovative writing ideas. You will become a "good" writer, but you will never write anything new and great. I know as a fact that there are some techniques used by authors who are generally praised, that are shot down in CW classes. Tense switches for instance.
> 
> I will hopefully never take any CW courses, I want to be a writer!


"Classes will dull your mind, destroy the potential for authentic creativity."
--A Beautiful Mind.

I need to read the book, to see how accurate the movie was (most likely, not very accurate). 



Shai Gar said:


> Electron Bombs?


Electronic bombs. Basically a massive EMP device.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Zulban said:


> He's not ENTP enough to invent it.


Go be INTP somewhere else :happy:


----------



## starri

JoeMetallic said:


> *Invites Starry to party*
> I've got a glass coffee table and $100s to roll. :shocked:
> 
> I wonder if more mellow drugs will turn ENFPs in to INTPs. If Alcohol makes me ENFP, then happy/silly drugs (which I haven't done) may make me ESFP....... :crazy:



my personal drug of choice (and the only one i tried without specific ailment) is ephedrine.

but i know for a 80% true fact when an ENFP takes a *mood enhancing* drug they get more ESFP 

this is actually a very interesting experiment,, stop fueling my *chaos* motives its hard as is to hold grip :bored:


----------



## Ćerulean

Silhouetree said:


> Ooh sounds like some nice choices  I think any of those would be a lot of fun, but I'd probably go with the minor in Creative Writing instead of Philosophy. That's just me though.
> 
> But yeah, it does sound pretty ideal . I want a job that had to do with animals, but I don't think I'd be a very good veterinarian, and I didn't want to be a zoologist because it is too researchy for my liking, so I figured a major in Wildlife would be a great choice. The school I'm planning on going to has a great wildlife program too, so that doesn't hurt, hehe :laughing:.


Haha. Ever since I got into my 300 level classes I began rethinking my decision in minoring in Philosophy. It usually consists of a lot of reading that takes large amounts of time to read, and even when I finish it, I can't always dissect what it means half the time. I guess reading philosophy is just one of those things that takes time, and only a skill I've confronted myself with the past two years. I'm getting better everyday, though.

You know, though I mentioned before my childhood dream was to own a candy company, I'm almost positive being a Park Ranger is second on that list. I think after I saw Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory countless times in my youth, that definitely weighed more to my decision in owning a candy company than films like Homeward Bound, which as a child, had me resent nature. I was naive in thinking that the only potential joy I would get out of the job is being chased by Mountain Lions - much like Shadow's experience. "Joy" is used figuratively, which could possibly be in turn caused by reading the Paul Bunyan story too many times. Yeah . . . I was a screwed up kid. Now, I don't know what happened. I wouldn't say I'm worse off for not going with my still gut instinct on employment, I just have a more self-centered philosophy on how to live my life. I like nature, but I don't think it's something I could see myself doing for a salary. Being paid and watching over nature are two things that don't mix well with me; I would do it for free, frankly. But much of my reason in choosing a different career path is - like I said - personal philosophy. I think I'll only be here on earth this once, so I am going to do whatever I can to make the largest impact I can before I die (whenever that is.) And thinking in the broader sense, I feel compelled to take on School Counseling, to educate tomorrow's youth, in making more informed decisions towards their lives, and in turn, the lives of others. That's my personal philosophy in sum, in many regards to what I hope to get out of this life. Then again, I second guess myself sometimes, and try to stop myself from that "save the world" INFJ persona. Another side of me wants to drop my major and minor, pursue Creative Writing, live up in the mountains in a cabin twenty minutes from the nearest town, and write poetry the rest of my life. But that just seems too selfish. Today's world has become very corrupt, and I cannot just be born and live off my own personal satisfactions, without helping my fellow man in the broadest measure possible. For lack of better words:


----------



## Dr. Metallic

starrynights said:


> my personal drug of choice (and the only one i tried without specific ailment) is ephedrine.
> 
> but i know for a 80% true fact when an ENFP takes a *mood enhancing* drug they get more ESFP
> 
> this is actually a very interesting experiment,, stop fueling my *chaos* motives its hard as is to hold grip :bored:


Me too, back when ephedrine was legal. It was in the form of an herbal capsule with other herbal extracts (for respiratory health... yay)

Anyway, the effects were wonderful. My typing speed doubled, and I was happy and enthusiastic.
Problem: I got very very dumb.... transposing numbers all over the place, forgetfulness.

Never again :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar

It takes an ENTP to come up with completely revolutionary ideas.

For instance, I came up with a solution to Global Warming... Nuclear Winter.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Shai Gar said:


> It takes an ENTP to come up with completely revolutionary ideas.
> 
> For instance, I came up with a solution to Global Warming... Nuclear Winter.


I'll get my baby seal parka.

Seal: Are you my mommy?
INTJ: Nope.
*bludgeons*


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> I'll get my baby seal parka.
> 
> Seal: Are you my mommy?
> INTJ: Nope.
> *bludgeons*


May I go baby seal hunting with you?


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Llixgrijb said:


> May I go baby seal hunting with you?


Ooh, well yes.
And for dinner we'll have schnapps and duckling pies.


----------



## Ćerulean

Zulban said:


> I'm pretty sure that taking a course in creative writing smashes virtually all actually innovative writing ideas. You will become a "good" writer, but you will never write anything new and great. I know as a fact that there are some techniques used by authors who are generally praised, that are shot down in CW classes. Tense switches for instance.
> 
> I will hopefully never take any CW courses, I want to be a writer!


Just not a "good" writer? Seems contradictory for anyone wanting to be a writer in the first place, because no one wants to be a bad writer.

And I disagree :tongue:

Creative Writing is what creates innovative writing ideas because it is actually implemented creatively, original and fresh, not some news story a journalist published for the Times one day, and then we forget the next. Of course not all are forgotten, like a change in history, but if Brittany Spears decides to re-marry Kevin Federline, it's not going to light a spark that we haven't already heard about in any other celebrity news story.

And of course not everyone who pursues Creative Writing writes anything historically profound, but the cold fact is that some do, someone would have to, or else there would be no basis on what we consider good writing "good" and bad writing "bad." Surely poet Robert Frost has an extreme advantage over a homeless man with no reading or writing experience, and would most-likely have his work favored over than someone with little to no experience. So people have a way of making a name for themselves; it just may not happen as quickly as you expect.

Also, half the time, when people write it isn't usually at the expense that their work will make it high-time. Personally, poetry offers me a release, and I could really careless whether anyone read it and liked it or not. That's not going to change my opinion on how it makes me feel.


----------



## gOpheR

Well it WAS philosphy
Then I changed to my current major of Science (with no emphasis but I had taken classes based upon a physics transfer module)
and I'm considering changing it to psychology...

But my nextt course will probably be some sort of certificate.


----------



## Ćerulean

Silhouetree said:


> You actually have a good point, and that's kinda why I fear taking lots of classes that I want to major in. I feel it may kill my interest.


Not true. If anything, it will tell you whether you are really cut out for what you're getting into, and will give you a reason to decide if this is really something you're interested in. If not, then all the merrier - you've eliminated one more thing off your checklist. Better now than later. You don't want to wait until you're actually working in that said job, and then, before it is too late, discover it is not what you want to do.

However, bear in mind that college courses are aimed at broad concepts aimed at potential places of employment. So for a Wildlife education you're probably going to have to take a Genetics course. And if you dislike looking at the "biological" aspect of animals and such, don't take that one course as an interpretation as "killing" your interest. Like I said earlier, you're simply checking off another field which doesn't interest you. But that doesn't mean you have to drop the Wildlife field altogether. Keep your options open, be flexible, and take it with a grain of salt. Even if you do choose a field which you thought was a godsend, it's never set in stone.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Res said:


> Haha. Ever since I got into my 300 level classes I began rethinking my decision in minoring in Philosophy. It usually consists of a lot of reading that takes large amounts of time to read, and even when I finish it, I can't always dissect what it means half the time. I guess reading philosophy is just one of those things that takes time, and only a skill I've confronted myself with the past two years. I'm getting better everyday, though.
> 
> You know, though I mentioned before my childhood dream was to own a candy company, I'm almost positive being a Park Ranger is second on that list. I think after I saw Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory countless times in my youth, that definitely weighed more to my decision in owning a candy company than films like Homeward Bound, which as a child, had me resent nature. I was naive in thinking that the only potential joy I would get out of the job is being chased by Mountain Lions - much like Shadow's experience. "Joy" is used figuratively, which could possibly be in turn caused by reading the Paul Bunyan story too many times. Yeah . . . I was a screwed up kid. Now, I don't know what happened. I wouldn't say I'm worse off for not going with my still gut instinct on employment, I just have a more self-centered philosophy on how to live my life. I like nature, but I don't think it's something I could see myself doing for a salary. Being paid and watching over nature are two things that don't mix well with me; I would do it for free, frankly. But much of my reason in choosing a different career path is - like I said - personal philosophy. I think I'll only be here on earth this once, so I am going to do whatever I can to make the largest impact I can before I die (whenever that is.) And thinking in the broader sense, I feel compelled to take on School Counseling, to educate tomorrow's youth, in making more informed decisions towards their lives, and in turn, the lives of others. That's my personal philosophy in sum, in many regards to what I hope to get out of this life. Then again, I second guess myself sometimes, and try to stop myself from that "save the world" INFJ persona. Another side of me wants to drop my major and minor, pursue Creative Writing, live up in the mountains in a cabin twenty minutes from the nearest town, and write poetry the rest of my life. But that just seems too selfish. Today's world has become very corrupt, and I cannot just be born and live off my own personal satisfactions, without helping my fellow man in the broadest measure possible. For lack of better words:


Yeah that's my problem with philosophy as well. It's just too hard to grasp D:
It definitely takes a lot of time, but that's hard for me because I lose focus really easily...and if you're anything like me in that aspect, I can't imagine it being too enjoyable for you 

Hehe but yeah, "watching" over nature does seem kinda weird as a job, and I don't think I'd do too well in a somewhat authoritative position, but the fact that I could be out with three things I love (outdoors, animals, and people who like those two things) makes the job much much more attractive. It does seem a little silly as a job, but the other things that interest me could never work out as jobs for me. I don't think I could be forced to draw, write, or anything like that. It's more of a hobby, and I'd fear that that hobby would become a chore that I had to do to make enough money to live off of.
That living up in the cabin writing poetry actually sounds really fun  I don't think it'd be selfish at all. Do what you want


----------



## Zulban

By "good" writer, I meant _not_ a "great" writer. 



Res said:


> Also, half the time, when people write it isn't usually at the expense that their work will make it high-time. Personally, poetry offers me a release, and I could really careless whether anyone read it and liked it or not. That's not going to change my opinion on how it makes me feel.


Then CW courses are for you. I am certain that they help people express themselves in their writing.

Original thought is discouraged in school. Period.

When you submit a CW assignment, it is graded, and marked up with comments. Things you need to improve, things that are simply wrong. Tense changes for instance: wrong in most CW classes. Only the thing is, some great short fiction authors use them all the time. What's really happening, is that CW is discouraging or encouraging certain lines of thought based on what is generally thought of as "good".

Every artist in history who is praised only after they died, was almost certainly scolded while they lived. I can offer examples if you like, it won't be too hard to find them.

I know that I can be a good writer, but I want to be a great writer. Nobody will care about me unless I do something clever and new that comes to me naturally.


----------



## Ćerulean

Zulban said:


> By "good" writer, I meant _not_ a "great" writer.
> 
> 
> 
> Then CW courses are for you. I am certain that they help people express themselves in their writing.
> 
> Original thought is discouraged in school. Period.
> 
> When you submit a CW assignment, it is graded, and marked up with comments. Things you need to improve, things that are simply wrong. Tense changes for instance: wrong in most CW classes. Only the thing is, some great short fiction authors use them all the time. What's really happening, is that CW is discouraging or encouraging certain lines of thought based on what is generally thought of as "good".
> 
> Every artist in history who is praised only after they died, was almost certainly scolded while they lived. I can offer examples if you like, it won't be too hard to find them.
> 
> I know that I can be a good writer, but I want to be a great writer. Nobody will care about me unless I do something clever and new that comes to me naturally.


If it's not original, it's not creative. The very act of writing creatively is to portray your words in such a way that it has not been created before. This was certainly not discouraged in my CW class, or any of the others my CW friends have spoke to me about. The course syllabus strongly encouraged originality, in each student developing his/her style, regardless of how it came out. Of course, there was a standard by which it could be graded. You couldn't simply write a stream of sentences without some sort of connectivity and not expect to get improvement marks. That's my point on journalism: if you want write on stories that have already been created and developed in their own right, become a journalist, where you can write the story as it presents itself, not by your own expression, creatively.

Every artist? OK -- have at it. Though I'm sure there is at least one, or two, or three or four artists who weren't scrutinized for their work during their livelihood, and only acknowledged until later in life.

And question. Do you want to be an English teacher or a Writer by profession or do you plan on doing both simultaneously? Cool stuff.


----------



## Zulban

Res said:


> You couldn't simply write a stream of sentences without some sort of connectivity and not expect to get improvement marks.


That sounds like a good idea actually. It's a pity you won't feel like writing anything like that in a CW class though 

I want to be a writer. But someone cannot simply wish to be a full time writer, it's like wanting to be a rock star. The English teacher is what I'm going for, simply as a backup plan. Also I figure it compliments my goal to become a writer 

I was always annoyed with classes, but especially English classes. It is false and cruel to assume everyone wants to read the same thing and write about the same thing. If some druggy, cocky punk, wants to write a 1000 word fragmented biography on Tony Hawk, then all power to him, just correct him on his grammar and spelling and clarity. Writing short biography articles on whoever he wants might just be the only real use for English he will ever have. A vast majority of English teachers would discourage this activity.

I guess then you could say I also have a passion for teaching.


----------



## Dharma Ga

Psychology


----------



## addle1618

My 2 best friends... ENFP: Mathmetician...right now...he has no real idea lol, he loves math and already knows all the math offered at our community college  one of those calculus camp kids
INTJ: Doctor, chem major...he LOVES chemistry lol....


----------



## slightlybatty

idk

you tell me...


----------



## Zulban

starrynights said:


> i dont think i should tell which pathway or the circumstances required for the experiment to produce maximum yield


Saying this to Mr. INTP "I don't like taking any drugs at all" eh? Whatever, no worries.

Chemistry is a lot like baking to me: measure, stir, cook, separate, mix, "observe". Chemistry is boring and I'm not interested in the cookies 

As a matter of fact, lets stop talking about chemistry now.


----------



## Chris Suyeda

I am double majoring in nursing and psychology.

The nursing programs have giant wait lists, so who knows, I might pick up something else along the way.


----------



## Xeraii

Informatics - a collective degree in computer science, artificial intelligence, cognitive science, computational linguistics... the works. 

Although I have an interest in everything to be honest, I just went with my greatest strength and luckily the one that has tons of job prospects.


----------



## Chris Suyeda

Xeraii said:


> Although I have an interest in everything to be honest, I just went with my greatest strength and luckily the one that has tons of job prospects.


I'm with you. People say "Just take a bunch of classes and see which ones you like the most!" Well, what if I am genuinely interested in them all? I am fascinated by our history. Numbers are always fun. And on and on...


----------



## Xeraii

Chris Suyeda said:


> I'm with you. People say "Just take a bunch of classes and see which ones you like the most!" Well, what if I am genuinely interested in them all? I am fascinated by our history. Numbers are always fun. And on and on...


Definitely. The idea of limiting myself to an extremely small niche of human knowledge sickens me. Unfortunately however there are harsh realities that come in to play, like there not being enough time in the day and needing to make money. But I'd hope those with a genuine interest in a wide range of topics aren't put off by such silly technicalities. :wink:


----------



## Nightriser

Xeraii said:


> The idea of limiting myself to an extremely small niche of human knowledge sickens me.


Thank you. Also, that is an awesome degree. 



> Unfortunately however there are harsh realities that come in to play, like there not being enough time in the day and needing to make money. But I'd hope those with a genuine interest in a wide range of topics aren't put off by such silly technicalities. :wink:


I never was. :happy:


----------



## jade

I am a Linguistics major. Being a first-year, I do not know many details about it. However, I can say with confidence that the textbook used in my linguistics class was one I could easily read for pure enjoyment in my spare time. Nothing fascinates me more than the process of language and viewing it in a social context. But I suffer from doubt.. what can I do with it? I want to be a professor, but if it doesn't work out, I'm afraid nothing good will be left for me and I'll have wasted time.

I also want to major in Biology, but I just can't take chemistry. No matter how much time I spend on it it doesn't work out. :x Argh and then there's psychology and sociology. I want to help people! I want to do everything! This stinks.


----------



## Zulban

jade said:


> I am a Linguistics major. Being a first-year, I do not know many details about it. However, I can say with confidence that the textbook used in my linguistics class was one I could easily read for pure enjoyment in my spare time. Nothing fascinates me more than the process of language and viewing it in a social context. But I suffer from doubt.. what can I do with it? I want to be a professor, but if it doesn't work out, I'm afraid nothing good will be left for me and I'll have wasted time.
> 
> I also want to major in Biology, but I just can't take chemistry. No matter how much time I spend on it it doesn't work out. :x Argh and then there's psychology and sociology. I want to help people! I want to do everything! This stinks.


Focus, INFJ! Focus!


----------



## Psilocin

Zulban said:


> Saying this to Mr. INTP "I don't like taking any drugs at all" eh? Whatever, no worries.
> 
> Chemistry is a lot like baking to me: measure, stir, cook, separate, mix, "observe". Chemistry is boring and I'm not interested in the cookies
> 
> As a matter of fact, lets stop talking about chemistry now.


Psh, if anything, cooking is chemistry. You got it backwards. =P

I'm too lazy to look, so I probably shouldn't even ask how the conversation wore off into a tangent of cooking meth. Haha.

But my major... Well, I'm going to shoot for a Biochemistry major. I don't know a whole lot about chemistry itself, it was one of the few subjects in school that I couldn't easily grasp. Recently though, I've taken a real liking to it. I think it'll be something that can challenge me for the rest of my life. And that's exactly what I'll need to keep interest long enough to hold down a job for more than two years. My plan is to get a PhD in Biochemistry, then go back for post-graduate degrees in Pharmacology and Psychology. I'm wanting to research and produce psychoactive substances. =D

Edit: Pseudoephedrine/ephedrine isn't really illegal either. It's sold in small quantities. Plus, pseudoephedrine is still used in diet pills, I believe. It would only take a short extraction to get pure pseudoephedrine. I can't imagine that methamphetamine synthesis would be too difficult after that.
If we want to get into the hardcore stuff, we can totally discuss LSD synthesis, which I know nothing about. :X


----------



## livanay

my major: sociology


----------



## Ikari T

Accounting


----------



## Naydra

I'm doing a double major in Philosophy and Anthropology. I started out with English but soon realized, despite my love of literature, that I suck at it... :tongue:


----------



## Schwarz

jade said:


> I am a Linguistics major. Being a first-year, I do not know many details about it. However, I can say with confidence that the textbook used in my linguistics class was one I could easily read for pure enjoyment in my spare time. Nothing fascinates me more than the process of language and viewing it in a social context. But I suffer from doubt.. what can I do with it? I want to be a professor, but if it doesn't work out, I'm afraid nothing good will be left for me and I'll have wasted time.
> 
> I also want to major in Biology, but I just can't take chemistry. No matter how much time I spend on it it doesn't work out. :x Argh and then there's psychology and sociology. I want to help people! I want to do everything! This stinks.


Linguistics is extremely fun. I considered majoring in it.


----------



## Rainy

Cross-Cultural Studies with an Education emphasis, and I'm hoping to pick up a history minor, and maybe journalism classes at a community college.


----------



## CJay3113

I might go back to school this summer, I don't know yet. I hated it, felt like a waste. I have a couple of majors in mind, but I'm not sure what to pick. I like Music, Journalism, Criminal Justice, and Drama.


----------



## Indigo Knight

I have a degree in biology. I'm in grad school, and thinking of doing more.


----------



## N^G

AddleHeart said:


> mine is art. I g2g but I'll go into more detail when I get home....maybe


I have a degree in Politics, I have an HND in Social Science (Sociology, Psychology, Economics et al)

I work as a System Developer for one of the UK's biggest telecommunications companies, so much for my qualifications .


----------



## Raynekatt

I have a bacholor in biology with a concentration in microbiology, virology, and parasitology.

I somehow also managed to end up one or two classes shy of being minor in religious studies, English, and Mathamatics due to not being able to fit them in around my labs.



Interestingly enough, for any interested, I am not working in anything remotely like those fields. ^_^ However, I find the skills and tendences I perfected in my major have made me shine in the job I am doing.


----------



## Nightriser

TheDOtster said:


> I started out as a mechanical engineering major. Now I'm majoring in Aeronautics with minors in space studies, aerospace studies and flight =D


That is awesome.


----------



## banned user

Professional/Technical Writing. I also plan on majoring in Music Composition later, as well.


----------



## Deagalman

I don't have a major.


----------



## BehindSmile

Psychology

I just graduated this past Saturday, July 25th :happy:


----------



## Deagalman

BehindSmile said:


> Psychology
> 
> I just graduated this past Saturday, July 25th :happy:


What do you plan to do next?


----------



## BehindSmile

Deagalman said:


> What do you plan to do next?


Well, the job market is awful, everyone wants experience, but I can't find someone to hire me so I can get the experience! I'll volunteer at this campus a town over that holds school aged children 7-18 that have no home, have mental issues, etc. I really want to work with adolescents. It's like a college campus, group houses, dorm room-like buildings, church, a greenhouse, a nurse station, a school...the entire place is amazing. There is a lot of room for the kids to run around and play, and the whole place inspires me. Right now they have an opening but since everywhere wants experience first, I'm going to be volunteering for now. 

I am planning on being a PAL which is similar to Big Brother/Big Sister. I basically get matched up with one of the children that has similar interests as me, and the counselor will first go over their file with me and let me know if it is something I can handle, and be a mentor. I will basically be a friend, and someone to be there for them. School age is so hard in trying to figure out who you are, without having a bad past or disorder. I want to give all the help I can, to let them know they aren't alone.

Since I can't find a job in my field (yet) I am currently searching for a full-time job in Human Resources or an Admin position. I need health insurance and right now my two part-time jobs don't carry it. No benefits.

Wow that was long. I hope you were genuinely interested...hahaha.


----------



## InvisibleJim

My degree is in chemical engineering. Very dull and mathematical/problem solving


----------



## Deagalman

BehindSmile said:


> Well, the job market is awful, everyone wants experience, but I can't find someone to hire me so I can get the experience! I'll volunteer at this campus a town over that holds school aged children 7-18 that have no home, have mental issues, etc. I really want to work with adolescents. It's like a college campus, group houses, dorm room-like buildings, church, a greenhouse, a nurse station, a school...the entire place is amazing. There is a lot of room for the kids to run around and play, and the whole place inspires me. Right now they have an opening but since everywhere wants experience first, I'm going to be volunteering for now.
> 
> I am planning on being a PAL which is similar to Big Brother/Big Sister. I basically get matched up with one of the children that has similar interests as me, and the counselor will first go over their file with me and let me know if it is something I can handle, and be a mentor. I will basically be a friend, and someone to be there for them. School age is so hard in trying to figure out who you are, without having a bad past or disorder. I want to give all the help I can, to let them know they aren't alone.
> 
> Since I can't find a job in my field (yet) I am currently searching for a full-time job in Human Resources or an Admin position. I need health insurance and right now my two part-time jobs don't carry it. No benefits.
> 
> Wow that was long. I hope you were genuinely interested...hahaha.


Yes, I was. Good for you then. Have you considered the military? Peace core? Americorps? I graduate soon with a Focus(like a minor) in Psychology. I'm basically looking into the same jobs as you are aside from the volunteering. But have no diesre to do that. I met this girl in one of my Psychology courses and enjoyed talking to her for the little time that I did. I think she was "ISFJ" not that it matters but I figure it will give a better picture of her. Anyway, she told me that she found out what she wanted to do which was to become a flight paramedic. Her career choice was difficult to get into but it sounded like an amazing and rewarding career. I wonder why I'm telling you this. She paid a lot of dues to get to where she was. Maybe that is why. I hope she made it into that career and that you break into your's. Best.


----------



## BehindSmile

Deagalman said:


> Yes, I was. Good for you then. Have you considered the military? Peace core? Americorps? I graduate soon with a Focus(like a minor) in Psychology. I'm basically looking into the same jobs as you are aside from the volunteering. But have no diesre to do that. I met this girl in one of my Psychology courses and enjoyed talking to her for the little time that I did. I think she was "ISFJ" not that it matters but I figure it will give a better picture of her. Anyway, she told me that she found out what she wanted to do which was to become a flight paramedic. Her career choice was difficult to get into but it sounded like an amazing and rewarding career. I wonder why I'm telling you this. She paid a lot of dues to get to where she was. Maybe that is why. I hope she made it into that career and that you break into your's. Best.


I'm too much of a pussy to join the army or anything, but one thing I'd love to do is travel to 3rd world countries and help the children. I've looked into Peace Corps and some other types of shorter term (2 weeks/year) and mission trips. Right now I'm recovering/figuring out headaches and back problems so that stuff hasn't occurred to me to actually be able to do it...now that I'm feeling better the option is definitely sounding more appealing. I love to travel, and want to see the world, and if I can help those less fortunate while doing so...that's even better.


----------



## DevilDoll

My current major is History with a music minor. I am considering changing it to either Psychology or Philosophy. I'm not quite sure, though. I've also considered a music major at length, but haven't found a school in my area with a department I am fully satisfied with. the school I finally settled on does not have a music major, but has a minor and the best vocal coach in the area. So, I'm happy with that decision. I'm just flaking on my major.


----------



## openedskittles

Let me give a little background:
I tested INTJ in 8th grade. At the time I wanted to be an architect for sure because I loved creating things and being in control of every aspect. I was building buildings and cities with lincoln logs, plastic track and blocks since I was a toddler and when I discovered computer games, I dominated Sim City Classic to Roller Coaster Tycoon, Tropico and Sim City 3000 when it came out. I bought The Sims because it was cheap for an architecture game where I could easily build buildings. I was very good at math and bursting with creativity and it seemed architecture was for me.

Sometime in my high school career I started playing with the idea of business. Eventually, I decided business was a better fit, more practical, and still allowed me to build and be in control if I wanted, even more so than an architect at times, plus it's limitless and I was always good at managing money. It still had some of the elements I liked about the builder and strategy games I played, so it seemed natural as well. I also became an ENTJ sometime in this time period.

So long story short: I was an INTJ for architecture, now I'm an ENTJ for business.


----------



## Deagalman

DevilDoll said:


> My current major is History with a music minor. I am considering changing it to either Psychology or Philosophy. I'm not quite sure, though. I've also considered a music major at length, but haven't found a school in my area with a department I am fully satisfied with. the school I finally settled on does not have a music major, but has a minor and the best vocal coach in the area. So, I'm happy with that decision. I'm just flaking on my major.


Do you live on the East coast?


----------



## DevilDoll

Deagalman said:


> Do you live on the East coast?


No, I live in the south.


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> Right... I'm far to literal. :blushed:


You look/feel like a lot of vocal teachers I've known over the years btw. You'd probably excel at it if you went into it over psychology, but both are great fields. I wish I had 20 lifetimes to spend doing all the jobs I want to do...


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> You look/feel like a lot of vocal teachers I've known over the years btw. You'd probably excel at it if you went into it over psychology, but both are great fields. I wish I had 20 lifetimes to spend doing all the jobs I want to do...


Thanks! I have thought about vocal coaching as a career and have actually taken on a few beginning students. I just don't know if I'm cut out to teach someone else. I feel much more comfortable performing and stopping it there. I suppose I just don't want to be responsible for another person.


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> Thanks! I have thought about vocal coaching as a career and have actually taken on a few beginning students. I just don't know if I'm cut out to teach someone else. I feel much more comfortable performing and stopping it there. I suppose I just don't want to be responsible for another person.


and you would be less responsible for people as a shrink?...:tongue:


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> and you would be less responsible for people as a shrink?...:tongue:


I'm not going into psychology at the moment. I was just thinking about it. My current major is History. And yeah, Law ca fall along the lines of being responsible for people, but it also feels like performing to me. That's why I'm attracted to it.


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> I'm not going into psychology at the moment. I was just thinking about it. My current major is History. And yeah, Law ca fall along the lines of being responsible for people, but it also feels like performing to me. That's why I'm attracted to it.


I can understand your attraction to it as a xxTJ.... Thinking Judging = law.


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> *hugz*
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your attraction to it as a xxTJ.... Thinking Judging = law.


Yeah, my INTJ friend is one kick ass attorney. I am still on the fence, though. It's really between Law and performance.


----------



## TreeBob

Go History!!
That is one of my degrees


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> Go History!!
> That is one of my degrees


That's my current major. I'll probably stick with it all of undergrad, seeing as there isn't a school in my area with a good music performance department. Plus, it's so very interesting!

Out of curiosity, how many degrees do you have and in what?


----------



## pianopraze

TreeBob said:


> Go History!!
> That is one of my degrees


I knew there was some reason I like you...:crazy:



DevilDoll said:


> That's my current major. I'll probably stick with it all of undergrad, seeing as there isn't a school in my area with a good music performance department. Plus, it's so very interesting!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many degrees do you have and in what?


Double degree... Music/Education... half of a MA in Theology


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> That's my current major. I'll probably stick with it all of undergrad, seeing as there isn't a school in my area with a good music performance department. Plus, it's so very interesting!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many degrees do you have and in what?


I have a Stationary Engineering degree, History and 3 of 4 years of BSc in geology


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> I knew there was some reason I like you...:crazy:
> 
> 
> Double degree... Music/Education... half of a MA in Theology


That's awesome! Do you mind if i ask what you did with the Music Ed degree?


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> I have a Stationary Engineering degree, History and 3 of 4 years of BSc in geology


Wow... that's quite a bit of school.


----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> Wow... that's quite a bit of school.


I was quite a bit of bored! I regret not finishing my geology more than anything but I am done with school. I got my job.


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> I was quite a bit of bored! I regret not finishing my geology more than anything but I am done with school. I got my job.


Good for you! :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> That's awesome! Do you mind if i ask what you did with the Music Ed degree?


Student teaching convinced me I didn't want to be a teacher in public schools. I taught piano professionally for a year or so while I was going through My Masters... got sick of the horrible school I was going to for my MA after having an awesome undergraduate school so I dropped out and worked as a graphic artist.

Went into army to pay off all my student loans and ended up with PTSD. 

For pay I've been a Music Minister, and a Youth Pastor... plus I've played in many worship bands. This was at the same time as some of the above. If I had a good singing voice I would either be a performer, or worship leader. I love doing that more than anything in the world... would be a dream to end up with a wife who could sing and do that together... *sigh* I can write instrumental music like crazy... if I had a voice or wife with one that would be another *dream*

But with my PTSD I can't stand to even goto church anymore... plus I'm too free of a thinker for most churches.


----------



## DevilDoll

pianopraze said:


> Student teaching convinced me I didn't want to be a teacher in public schools. I taught piano professionally for a year or so while I was going through My Masters... got sick of the horrible school I was going to for my MA after having an awesome undergraduate school so I dropped out and worked as a graphic artist.
> 
> Went into army to pay off all my student loans and ended up with PTSD.
> 
> For pay I've been a Music Minister, and a Youth Pastor... plus I've played in many worship bands. This was at the same time as some of the above. If I had a good singing voice I would either be a performer, or worship leader. I love doing that more than anything in the world... would be a dream to end up with a wife who could sing and do that together... *sigh* I can write instrumental music like crazy... if I had a voice or wife with one that would be another *dream*
> 
> But with my PTSD I can't stand to even goto church anymore... plus I'm too free of a thinker for most churches.


Yeah, I sang solos in churches all over my city when I was younger. I've drifted away in recent years because they didn't appreciate my views. Plus, I was not getting paid. If only the job of music minister didn't involve a theology degree. *sigh* I could be good at that. 

Graphic artist, eh? I considered that as a career too. Web design and advertising mostly. Though, I soon decided it wasn't for me. Boy am I fickle with my career choices. I suppose now is the best time to be that way, though. I'm young and can bounce back.


----------



## pianopraze

DevilDoll said:


> Yeah, I sang solos in churches all over my city when I was younger. I've drifted away in recent years because they didn't appreciate my views. Plus, I was not getting paid. If only the job of music minister didn't involve a theology degree. *sigh* I could be good at that.
> 
> Graphic artist, eh? I considered that as a career too. Web design and advertising mostly. Though, I soon decided it wasn't for me. Boy am I fickle with my career choices. I suppose now is the best time to be that way, though. I'm young and can bounce back.


Don't feel too boxed in. There is always chances to change later if you make it. When you are in your early 20s you feel like you have to get out there... I've know people in their 40's and 50's go go back to school and change careers. 

I went to Hawaii this spring on the money I made as freelance web designer

Talent trumps degrees when it comes to art. Anyone with determination can get a degree... but in the real world it is your ability to perform that gets you a job. I didn't have a degree, but I had an awesome portfolio [non-profit newspaper adds and such]... they hired me temp for a project where they needed more artists and kept me permanent... the only one out of the 10 they hired temp... and those others had degrees in it!


----------



## Stars

My majors are Chainsaw Therapy, Binge Drinking, Demolition Derby Performance, Synchronized Swimming, Demon Summoning, oh and maybe possibly Electronic Media And Film from the School Of Communications.


----------



## Deagalman

DevilDoll said:


> No, I live in the south.


Isn't the South in the East Coast? Do you live in the South of the West Coast?


----------



## Liontiger

Is anyone else bothered by the title of this thread? The emphasis is on the IS, which is just...wrong


----------



## Ćerulean

Liontiger said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the title of this thread? The emphasis is on the IS, which is just...wrong


Is that your way of telling us you're an English major?


----------



## DevilDoll

Deagalman said:


> Isn't the South in the East Coast? Do you live in the South of the West Coast?


I live in Tennessee. That is technically the southeast, but is not on the coast and not included in the states that are considered east coast.


----------



## mikeus

Stars said:


> My majors are Chainsaw Therapy, Binge Drinking, Demolition Derby Performance, Synchronized Swimming, Demon Summoning, oh and maybe possibly Electronic Media And Film from the School Of Communications.


I hear that OSU has the best 'Binge Drinking' undergrad degree in the nation. Any insight? :laughing:

My major is Political Science (Applied Politics), and my minors are in Communication (Organizational Communication, and Interpersonal and Group Communication).


----------



## Liontiger

Res said:


> Is that your way of telling us you're an English major?


Naw, just my way of being a grammatical freak.


----------



## ralph22v93

Mathematics,,,,


----------



## Windette

Planning to major in Animal Health & Disease to go on to postgrad. Vet Medicine. ^^


----------



## WolfStar

Electrical Engineering. C:


----------



## Scruffy

Going to be Physics and Chemistry, I like a challenge (these subjects are't naturally easy for me).

I'll probably end up dropping one, I hope I don't though.


----------



## Decon

Political Science with (maybe) a minor in psychology.


----------



## Banquo

Not going to a uni at the moment, community college. I'm doing Software Development. Afterwards, I either want to go into Software Engineering/Comp Sci or a financial program.


----------



## leiroz

Well, i hav a an associates in liberal arts, which really doesn't land you a job right after college. I'm currently attempting to get my B.F.A in graphic design and plan to work for a charitable organization (like the unicef) one day.


----------



## FrivolousForte

I'm double-majoring in English and psychology with a certification in secondary education to teach English. I have no idea what career I want to pursue after I graduate. Hopefully I'll have at least an inkling by next year...


----------



## Hillary

Fine Arts with a concentration in Photography. Can't wait.


----------



## WordNerd

I am majoring in Professional and Technical Writing. I am leaning towards using it to do grant writing someday.


----------



## Singularity

I have a BS in Anthropology with an emphasis in forensics and an MBA with an emphasis in international team management.


----------



## mrmatt

considering lots of things- graphic design, philosophy, maybe music education? idk...:bored:


----------



## BehindSmile

I'm thinking of going back and getting my teaching certificate. I'd love to be a Psychology teacher. (I already have a BA in Psych)


----------



## ThatSteveDude

I'm currently in college going for an Associate's in Computer Programming Technology.

Psychology is also something I could see myself going into (big difference between the two, I know lol)


----------



## entperson

Anthropology! I freakin love it.:laughing:


----------



## Ishiko

Anthropology and Linguistics. So many ways I can go with it. So many opportunities. I love it!


----------



## Lucem

Economics and Marketing
minoring in Philosophy (particularly moral philosophy)


----------



## seraphiel

Stars said:


> My majors are Chainsaw Therapy, Binge Drinking, Demolition Derby Performance, Synchronized Swimming, Demon Summoning, oh and maybe possibly Electronic Media And Film from the School Of Communications.


Stars is now my Major in my Chickenfoot Death Confederation (CDC for short) and I hold the rank of Snazzlebeak General of the CDC (short for Chickenfoot Death Confederation!) and I also major in being a major pain in the neck. Chicken neck. With my Snazzlbeak of CDC Generalship.

But yeah. If I majored in anything, I'd want it to either be something in computer sciences, or arts. Or both.


----------



## Korvyna

Currently double majoring in Sociology and Criminal Justice, with a Minor in Business Management (shortest amount of classes to achieve this minor).


----------



## Tkae

English: Writing

Then if I go on to get my Masters, I'll probably take a few classes to get a degree in Communications.


----------



## Daydream Believer

Comparative Literature


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

going for a double in computer and information security and computer network security. I plan to pursue my masters, and beyond that I plan to take classes in anything that interests me.


----------



## Danse Macabre

I'm doing a Bachelor of Music, majoring in Composition =D


----------



## Ballard

Culinary Arts


----------



## JoetheBull

currently I am majoring in engineering but have had thoughts of going in different directions. I have really no true idea what I want to do in life:sad:. :crazy:


----------



## krwheel

Speech communications, with an emphasis on interpersonal and small group communication.


----------



## daedaln

Not decided, but probably medicine or dentistry.


----------



## G0dzuki

Internal Medicine ^_^


----------



## RomanticRealist

I have been all over the place, when I first got out of high school, I went into a degree for architecture. Then I decided that it was not for me and pursued a commerce liberal studies degree majoring in finance and accounting and minoring in chinese, however, I found it too boring and once again changed.
I've finally settled in majoring in finance and marketing, with a minor in social psychology.

Yea, all the changes felt quite draining and disheartening tbh.


----------



## Socrates

Philosophy is my game.


----------



## goesupinward

nursing major here. starting nursing school next fall, going to be 2 1/2 years of hell.


----------



## Mirlong

Addictions Counseling


----------



## cdeuterian

Biology.......


----------



## OctoberSkye

It started out Psychology, then English, and now I've decided on Accounting.


----------



## Lucem

Changed slightly to a:

Major in Economics
Minor in Marketing


----------



## L'Empereur

I'm not in school yet, but my major will be civil engineering or mechanical engineering.


----------



## ilphithra

Major in Computer Engineering and what I believe you guys would call a "minor" (we call it specialization) in Network Administration.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I'm going back to university in the fall. I want to major in Human Rights Studies. Might throw in a double major in coming years and major in History too.


----------



## rowingineden

This is probably the most INFPish thing about me - Anthropology/Psychology. It's also really ghey. Heh. (I am proud to be such a big 'mo most of the time)


----------



## kittychris07

Mathematics and Business Administration, with a concentration in Accounting.


----------



## Eyes Open

Any other journalists in tha house? 


Broadcast Journalism/Media Convergence with a double minor in Spanish and English.


----------



## brindin

I'm looking into a psychology major, and then med school.
Psychiatrist.


----------



## Bote

Major: Anglo-American Literature
Minor: Philosophy

MA: Semantics - with concentration on metaphors in literature


----------



## EverxAfterxEver

Music Business (BBA)

with a focus in music production


----------



## b0oradl3y

Double major in Globalization Studies and Geography (specialization in Environment and Society)
Minor in Psychology

Basically, I want to work to make sure the globalization movement does the least harm possible to the environment. Maybe work for the EPA?


----------



## Soul Eater

Nursing with a minor in Psychology


----------



## SPtheGhost

Fine Art 
philosophy minor


----------



## rowingineden

b0oradl3y said:


> Double major in Globalization Studies and Geography (specialization in Environment and Society)
> Minor in Psychology
> 
> Basically, I want to work to make sure the globalization movement does the least harm possible to the environment. Maybe work for the EPA?


Interesting.


----------



## BuckVincent

Psychology while taking Premed courses to one day hold my Doctorate in Psychiatry


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

It's not really a major but if I had to call it one I'd say watch repair. Just a 2 year (although very time consuming and difficult) technical degree and then the rest I learn on the job.

I never did well with traditional school so at the first chance I have to cut out stupid general courses and other stuff I'm gonna do it 

edit: horology, that's what I was trying to think of.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I'm double majoring in mass comm and sociology.


----------



## cappuccinocool

Drawing and Painting 

Starving Artist 4 lyfe!!!


----------



## Miss Scarlet

cappuccinocool said:


> Drawing and Painting
> 
> Starving Artist 4 lyfe!!!


Uhh How can you sell what you create? I can't do it. It's just wrong.


----------



## cappuccinocool

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Uhh How can you sell what you create? I can't do it. It's just wrong.


Are you a fellow visual Artist? 

I was acutally joking with my answer but there are traditional forms of selling art via: 


through Galleries
by selling Prints

There are probably more ways but I don't know them

There are now new ways of selling art via:

Editorial Illustration (magazines)
Publishing Companies 
Fashion Designers/fashion houses 
Video Game art (Concept Art)--which is big business. You can even get a salaried position if stability is ur thing. 

Movie Studios 
Animation studios 
Comic Book art 
etc etc 

there are a lot of ways to sell your work but it requires entrepreneurial and creative thinking


----------



## The Great One

I'm going to do a dual bachelor's in psychology and marketing. I was going to major in theatrics (acting) however, it seems that most people that I come across that majored in that wind up waiting tables for a living


----------



## fn0rd

I created my own college curriculum, so the official degree is Interdisciplinary Studies.


----------



## joyrjw

I'm not sure if I posted here before or not.
I've posted alot of stuff. 
Uh, I'll post anyway. :happy:

I'm majoring in Art/Graphic Design


----------



## sonicdrink

Linguistics


----------



## SomethingDifferent

Science (Biotechnology).

Still kinda weird why I chose this sometimes, I think I am more to an Arts person sometimes.


----------



## actualjennings07

I'm currently a Nursing major.

Strongly considering changing to English Education, though....


----------



## bluestocking girl

Happy said:


> History:tongue:


Same here. High five!!!:laughing:


----------



## soya

Art History / Anthropology


----------



## Isildin

Well, not technically a major i guess, but im going to school to learn how to be a history teacher this year!


----------



## kiera

I started out in Chemical & Biological Engineering and switched to Philosophy. :crazy:

Granted most of my electives are still chemistry, biology, and art classes. Engineering just wasn't a good fit for me.


----------



## Gracie

My major (if by major you mean degree) is in International Development - the study of poverty reduction, human rights, that kinda stuff. I want to do a Masters in development economics after that.


----------



## Red Panda

Well we don't have majors here, just degrees, so my answer is Physics.


----------



## xezene

Did engineering last year, and I hated it.

So this year I just said screw it, and I'm taking all the classes I want to take, regardless of major. Learn to learn, not learn to achieve. But I guess I probably will end up as English or something if everything follows.


----------



## The Great One

I haven't finished my associates yet, and was going to major in psychology. However, I am probably going to major in "Inter-Disciplinary social sciences" with an emphasis on behavioral economics. That could change too, but I'm pretty sure to major in Inter-Disciplinary social sciences in general.


----------



## velociraptor

physics and classics


----------



## Little Chief

Criminal Justice/Psychology


----------



## lylyness

Double major in Theater and Marketing... for now. :happy:


----------



## Drewbie

Speech and Language Pathology... or, you know, it will be once I can get myself back into school.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I haven't declared my major yet, since I'm just getting back to university and starting my degree. But, I want to major in History and Human Rights Studies.
I want to learn about the things I'm interested in, not just for a job that's in higher demand.


----------



## EYENTJ

Dual degree in Psychology and Biochemistry, minor Chemistry. 1 class away from a minor in Philosophy.


----------



## L'Empereur

I was planning in majoring in Civil Engineering, but I'll probably switch to Chemistry or Physics or Environmental Science whenever I start college. :dry:


----------



## Valdyr

I'm in high school, but I plan on going into either biology, computer science, or philosophy. What would be wonderful is if I can go somewhere that has a cognitive science degree, which combines all of those with psychology, sociology, logic, and linguistics, other areas which have always caught my interest. I suppose that I could always style my electives to fit this end, but all of this has yet to be seen, as I have to get through one more year of HS.


----------



## geGamedev

My major was Digital Animation and Game Design but now it's Digital Media Software Engineering. Basically, I wanted a game design degree and hoped that teachers could help me strengthen my weak art skills. Now I'm focusing on my strengths (programming) and should start moving through the degree nice and quick. :happy:


----------



## Halcy0n

Psychology!!!


----------



## tuna

Music, performance concentration.


----------



## G0dzuki

Mine was medicine but I switched to physics.


----------



## yumiii

Love and Interpersonal Relationships. <3


----------



## Outcode

*b i o l o g y*


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

information systems


----------



## Azure Bass

Computer Information Technology - Security option Associates. Changing it to fit Computer Security at a renown school in the area, so that I get what I would in the Associates plus a chance at literally any type of computer-related opportunity out there with post-educational study.


----------



## slotAtabB

school of life, baby


----------



## wisefaery

*literature*

thats my major.  i love books. i love fiction actually.


----------



## minavanhelsing

History. Because one day I will wave my hands and shout about how silly World War I was complete with sound effects and frighten nice tenth graders.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Engrish...


----------



## ceembee

Speech and Rhetoric, hoping to pick up Psychology as a second major next semester.


----------



## wisefaery

english literature.


----------



## WiscoExplorer

wisefaery said:


> english literature.


I'm thinking of doing this too. What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Cloud_Nine

I have been in school forever 

all in all, it has been 8 years and ....counting bc I have one last goal to fulfill in terms of schooling .....

.


----------



## viva

Studio art, with a creative writing minor.

Gonna live in a cardboard box.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Currently, English and Philosophy.
Soon, Philosophy.
Eventually, I want to push for a Psychology major.


----------



## daydr3am

Double majoring in finance and real estate.


----------



## AirMarionette

Undecided with a minor in Diverse Interests.


Nah, actually trying to do Biology and Classics now.


----------



## nanlak.NAXOS

Asian Studies with a minor possibly in Japanese and/or English.

I was going to do Japanese... but I lost motivation. Then I tried Computer Science... and again lost motivation. Hopefully I can keep it going this time.


----------



## nevermore

vivacissimamente said:


> Studio art, with a creative writing minor.
> 
> Gonna live in a cardboard box.


My apartment could probably pass as one...


----------



## NyankoLove

Psychology.


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest

I am about to obtain two Bachelor's of Arts in Anthropology and Human Biology (focus in Human Health and Disease). If only I hadn't thought for two and a half years that I was a chemist... the redundancy involved in several labs broke my spirit.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I decided to go back to school and get another degree in computer science. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

wickedwitchofthemidwest said:


> I am about to obtain two Bachelor's of Arts in Anthropology and Human Biology (focus in Human Health and Disease). If only I hadn't thought for two and a half years that I was a chemist... the redundancy involved in several labs broke my spirit.


That's an interesting combination. What do you plan on doing when you graduate? I could see that combination leading to a career in Epidemiology - that would be fascinating, IMO.


----------



## sudeepkulkarni

My major is Engineering, specialization in Computer Science and Engineering.:happy:


----------



## Staryu

Earth Science and International Relations, baby.


----------



## Skum

wickedwitchofthemidwest said:


> I am about to obtain two Bachelor's of Arts in Anthropology and Human Biology (focus in Human Health and Disease). If only I hadn't thought for two and a half years that I was a chemist... the redundancy involved in several labs broke my spirit.


What about the labs did you not like? I'm quite hating the lab portion of my chem class. LOL I WANNA BE A RESEARCHER .....


Pre-Neuroscience Major, Linguistics Minor.


----------



## viva

Troisi said:


> I decided to go back to school and get another degree in computer science. Looking forward to it.


That's awesome! Back when I was a math major, I always wanted to double major in Comp Sci but I didn't have the time. I took the intro class and loved it-- like_ ridiculously_ loved it. The only language we worked with was Java so there's obviously much more out there in the world but I was obsessed. Granted, I would probably get tired of all the details of programming so it's likely best I moved on. :tongue:


----------



## madhatter

Linguistics major, German minor.


----------



## WiscoExplorer

I'm pushing myself to commit to a major in English and minor in Environmental Studies/Geography. My alternative is Organizational Leadership major and Environmental Studies/Geography minor. I can't decide!!


----------



## she_sells_seashells

I'm getting a Bachelor of Management degree with a double emphasis on Marketing and Accounting. Exciting, I know.


----------



## Harley

I started the beginning of the year enrolled in arts management, but then dropped it and decided I was going to double major in history and art history, but I couldn't stand my art history courses, so after that I resolved that I would just double major in history and philosophy. But, now I just want to major in philosophy, so huzzah.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Just got accepted yesterday, my major is music composition, no minor 'cause it's a BM so nothing but music theory, history, and performance after I finish up this year of high school, w00t!


----------



## QuitenotSilent

Liberal Arts Major, with a minor in international studies, I want to be a humanitarian, so I hear those are the majors i should choose.


----------



## VisceraEyes

Double major in music and interactive media


----------



## zyzzyva

Conservation biology. 

Gives me an excuse to play in the mud.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

In the UK you get to opt whether you do two subjects or just one. Degrees have 4 modules per semester, so it's either 2 modules A subject, 2 modules B subject (A and B); 3 modules A subject, 1 module B subject (A with B), or 4 modules A subject (A).

I study Law, single honours.


----------



## murderegina

Psychology major with a concentration in Cognitive Neuroscience


----------



## KTC

If I can actually get a seat in the classes, I'm going to try and major in art. I think it would be the most enjoyable... not lucrative, but enjoyable. 
If I don't get in to art school I'll probably give up and major in Astrophysics. It's the only class this semester that I'm inherently good at, and once I become decent at the math involved, astrophysics as a major would be a lot of fun.


----------



## kexx

Electrical/Computer Engineering. I hope to get into robotics research. I might also get a minor in Linguistics. To be honest there's too much I want to do and learn...So sad.. D:


----------



## juillet

If I had the brain power I'd be a cosmologist, but I'm settling for physiological psychology. For now, at least =].


----------



## EvanR

Major: Kicking Ass Minor: Wrecking Fools


----------



## Karsh

Major: Accounting. I've come to respect an Accounting teacher at my college. He has made me understand and appreciate the field. And I love Microeconomics and once looked at the price difference between two vending machines. One was Pepsi, the other Coke. One $1.75 and the other $1.50. I actually spent a few minutes relating the concepts I learned in class like Kinked Demand theory to them so I might consider Economics if I enjoy Macroeconomics which I'll be taking next semester. If I do like it, Finance might be my major. Accounting is the major I've planned out though.


----------



## Liontiger

I'm officially all declared:

Major: Psychology
Minor 1: Biostatistics
Minor 2: Organizational Studies (Management)


----------



## Lucem

Arts major in economics and minor in marketing.

Finished now.


----------



## So Long So Long

Starting next January I will be majoring in Graphic Design with a concentration on advertisement.


----------



## Musique247

Occupational Therapy


----------



## by every star

I _was_ thinking about social work, but I decided to go for it and go with what I've wanted to study since I was a kid: English literature.


----------



## smoke

Majored in Marketing, now majoring in Psychology...


----------



## Randroth

Majoring in Mechanical Engineering, considering minoring in Business, Math, or Physics


----------



## TheBly

Computer Science and Engineering (CSE)

God halp me.


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

Sociology… and I still don’t know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## topgun31

Biology in college
Now Medicine


----------



## wheelchairdoug

Social work. I'm not particularly invested/ interested in it, but my area of interest has always been in the social studies. That being said, i have no interest in grad school and limited math skills beyond basic algebra. I'm also physically disabled, so I figured that may give me an advantage in certain areas.

This being said, I'm questioning whether or not geography would have been/ would be a worthwhile major as I have always excelled in and had a rather intense interest in it.


----------



## Goosebump

Currently Anthropology but realize though I find the subject interesting, I don't have the skills to succeed in it. So I'm planning to change to Sociology instead.


----------



## EvanR

Major: Cultural Studies Minor: White Guilt


----------



## bhavik15

I am planning on International Affairs/Relations.


----------



## Pendragon

Hopefully medicine, if I get in.


----------



## Arbite

BSc. in Physics and BEng. in Materials/Mechanical


----------



## Space Cat

Diploma in Visual effects >.>
(no one knows lol)


----------



## Teigue

Sociology major here!


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Political Science and Economics


----------



## aloewen429

I'm in culinary arts currently. I was originally a PTA (Physical Therapist Assistant), but I found out it just wasn't for me since I couldn't handle the mentally unstable patients.


----------



## Mathy_Otter

I'm doing a professional degree.

BASc in Chemical Engineering.


----------



## ceembee

Psychology and communication with minors in Spanish and philosophy.

I like my comm classes, but I despise most of the other comm majors. Too many extroverts! _Ugh._


----------



## Zdorobot

I'm planning on getting a BAS in Animation and Visual Effects. Super exciting.


----------



## devoid

Graphic Design (crosses fingers). n_n Need to find a university though.


----------



## parallel

Chemistry was driving me insane, so I'm back at home with English. roud:


----------



## streetlightfancy

neuroscience


----------



## Pelle

Mathematics. Thinking of doing a technical artificial intelligence master afterwards, but will have to finish my major (and AI minor) first :happy:


----------



## SeekJess

I travel for fun... and want to take aviation classes or go to cosmetology school.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Music of course with a minor in ass kicking awesomeness.


----------



## Lycrester

MBA-Accounting


----------



## endtroducing

Clinical Nutrition. I'm also trying to add on a Psychbiology major to that, but with the damn university's unit limitation that may just stay a minor 

Also have a women and gender studies minor.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I've tried everything under the sun it seems like. I've tried Studio Art, Philosophy, Public Relations, Biology, I've thought about Poly Sci, Religious studies, etc.

But I decided to transfer and now I'm looking at going to art school for Illustration. We'll see where that takes me.


----------



## Arbite

Just starting a double Degree in Engineering/Bachelor of Science and I'm looking at majoring in Mechanical Engineering and Theoretical Physics, with possibly a minor in psychology (don't decide majors till end of first year)


----------



## Crystall

Photography.


----------



## amanda8

I'm almost done a double major in biology & psychology


----------



## LucasM

Civil Engineering


----------



## XO Skeleton

Officially: Business with a minor in Japanese
Unofficially: Japanese with a minor in Linguistics


----------



## Orion

Plant genetics and breeding


----------



## Enkidu

Political Science and Environmental Studies dual
International Studies minor


----------



## Monolithiks

Geography and Env. Studies. Been focusing on Public policy lately though.


----------



## Erudis

We don't have a major/minor system here, but anyway:

Graphic design.

But I'm working and plan to keep working with animation.


----------



## possiBri

BS program for Communication Design with an emphasis in Web Design


----------



## youngandbaroque

psychology, with a focus in cognitive neuroscience


----------



## dottywine

Math and Philosophy. I hope my fellow NTs see the clear correlation between the two topics!!


----------



## RemiX

I am currently majoring in Economics with a minor in math, and maybe add another minor in history. Some advice was given that studying and writing papers on history will give a firm understanding of the world which will put me ahead of everyone else majoring in economics, thus enabling me as a better graduate for employees to hire while hovering their eyes over every applicants' applications for an entry-level job as a financial analyst or actuary. 

My school also offers a technical major in Computer Science Game Design, but since they are SOOOOO focused in programming and shit, (in which my area of strength do not live) I thought, hey, why not major in Economics since, with economics under my belt, I have a wide variety of opportunities available for me, and, with a minor in math, I am a whole step ahead of every econ major, and plus, with a history minor, I would gain additional skills as a potential employee in either business, education, or even in the media industry! 



dottywine said:


> Math and Philosophy. I hope my fellow NTs see the clear correlation between the two topics!!


That requires a certain amount of balls to survive. Hope you have plenty, crazy witch. Oh wait you're a female... you have no balls! Please go study culinary studies instead.


----------



## Roostallion

Computer Science here! I haven't decided whether or not to minor in Neuroscience or Psychology yet.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

Biological Engineering with a minor in Biomedical Engineering and a wannabe minor in Psychology. :happy:


----------



## ceembee

Communication, because I'm full of shit and might as well make a living off it.
Psychology, because it's something I'm interested in and think I could stick with long enough to get a graduate degree.

My minor is Spanish, because it comes very naturally to me.

Sometimes I throw around other majors like Entrepreneurship, English, or Pre-Med, but they're all just interests.


----------



## bluefaerie

Chemistry, Marketing, Management and Education.

I must sound like a very confused person!


----------



## bigtex1989

Theoretical PHYSICS!!!!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## dottywine

RemiX said:


> I am currently majoring in Economics with a minor in math, and maybe add another minor in history. Some advice was given that studying and writing papers on history will give a firm understanding of the world which will put me ahead of everyone else majoring in economics, thus enabling me as a better graduate for employees to hire while hovering their eyes over every applicants' applications for an entry-level job as a financial analyst or actuary.
> 
> My school also offers a technical major in Computer Science Game Design, but since they are SOOOOO focused in programming and shit, (in which my area of strength do not live) I thought, hey, why not major in Economics since, with economics under my belt, I have a wide variety of opportunities available for me, and, with a minor in math, I am a whole step ahead of every econ major, and plus, with a history minor, I would gain additional skills as a potential employee in either business, education, or even in the media industry!
> 
> 
> 
> That requires a certain amount of balls to survive. Hope you have plenty, crazy witch. Oh wait you're a female... you have no balls! Please go study culinary studies instead.


I'm going to try to guess your MBTI type from this response... You are very obviously a... something.

lol, but Philosophy is easy as hell to get a degree in.


----------



## Hello_Goodbye

I'm an Elementary Education major and thinking of minoring in Psychology. I know I want to be a professor of Edu. and/or Psych.


----------



## LibertyPrime

:crazy: haha this place is full of psychologists!
:crying: Major: Psychology Minor: Science of Education

I hate my college and can't switch majors. I'm doomed.


----------



## Plaxico

Advertising


----------



## BudaRhythmic

dottywine said:


> I'm going to try to guess your MBTI type from this response... You are very obviously a... something.
> 
> l*ol, but Philosophy is easy as hell to get a degree in.*


Really? I'm trying to double major in history and philosophy, and eventually get a phd in philosophy as well if I can... so I guess that's good to hear? :crazy:


----------



## Rothko

Here's another Psychology major.


----------



## jd_

dottywine said:


> I'm going to try to guess your MBTI type from this response... You are very obviously a... something.
> 
> lol, but Philosophy is easy as hell to get a degree in.


Philosophy? I would say otherwise. Were you a philosophy major? Philosophy is probably the most rigorous of all liberal arts except math. Philosophy majors generally score extremely high on GRE/LSAT if not the absolute highest.


----------



## Panacea

English. Bored of it. Want to switch into something Environmental.


----------



## Darner

Statistics.Yeah, I'm weird, I've heard it before.


----------



## DoveEyes

I am studying biomedical engineering. Please pray for me. Ha


----------



## ceembee

jd_ said:


> Philosophy? I would say otherwise. Were you a philosophy major? Philosophy is probably the most rigorous of all liberal arts except math. Philosophy majors generally score extremely high on GRE/LSAT if not the absolute highest.


Since when is math considered "liberal arts"?


----------



## Harley

ceembee said:


> Since when is math considered "liberal arts"?


Traditionally when the term "liberal arts" emerged in classical antiquity it was divided into the _trivium_ the basic building blocks of learning which consisted of grammar, logic, and rhetoric and the _quadrivium_ which build on the material of the trivium which consist of, arithmetic, music, geometry, and astronomy where as you can see math is pretty much needed for all of the above. Of course that's an archaic term of liberal arts and many schools nowadays grant mathematics degrees as a BS, but some schools (mostly smaller liberal arts ones) such as mine do offer Mathematics as a BA with keeping to tradition.


----------



## Gray Skies

I'm a Creative Writing major with a minor in Digital Media.


----------



## Toru Okada

in my 2+ years of community college I never decided on a major. I told myself if I can (re)teach myself math using Khan Academy, I will begin doing the same for chemistry. Chemistry and math were the subjects I did worst in in high school, but I have this strange attraction to them. If I meet my goals and stick with it I will go back to school and go down the chemistry route.


----------



## caramel

Communications. :-/


----------



## alyssa_

Something cool and really complicated sounding so people think I'm smart.

Kidding.

Computer Engineering


----------



## ByzantineBird

i do not know if i responded to this wondorous thread in the past, but my major consumed my time from forums. I most certainly study the europe of the east, communism, and capitalism. Yes.


----------



## MiriUchiha

My major is in Pharmacy although I wish it was in Creative Writing/English/Linguistics


----------



## de l'eau salée

I think I posted in this thread way long ago, when my major was different. I have changed and added since then, haha. 
I am currently double majoring in French & Francophone Studies (Francophone Studies: study of cultures of Francophone countries. I feel it's relevant to mention because the major isn't all about France) and CRGS, which is Critical Race, Gender, and Sexuality Studies. 
The CRGS major is brand new to my university and I'm super excited to learn more about those issues!


----------



## Quinlan

Information Systems Management. I just graduated.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Political Science


----------



## RyanJF

I've moved from "undecided" to a double-major in Astrophysics and Psychology. Three years and hopefully I'll be able to move on to either graduate or medical school, depending on what I decide to do with my life.


----------



## skierface

Starting college in the fall and I have a lot of possible majors...

Chemistry and Spanish
Pre-Pharmacy with Spanish minor
Secondary Education (Chemistry and/or Spanish)
Chemical Engineering
Political Science also is a possibility with a Spanish minor to be an interpreter


----------



## Mariz

BIOLOGY!

The study of Life. In all its forms, and in all its glory.

:>

Pro-life!


----------



## whist

Animation.

Am I screwed? ...Maybe.

who cares about making money anywaaaay?


----------



## 22575

Mechanical Engineering with a minor in physics. (doing lab research on plasma physics and mechanics of nanomaterials)


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Business Administration (which I REALLY don't like)


----------



## Synthetik

Music Education. It is awesome!!!!


----------



## FakeBass

I got a PhD in trolling and an M.D. if sexual pleasuring.


----------



## bridges in the sky

Psychology. I was going to minor in religion but the courses I took after Into to World Religions were so dry and objective. If you're giving me a meat ball, give me a SPICEY meat-a-ball! Psych honors it is.


----------



## DDrokenss

bridges in the sky said:


> Psychology. I was going to minor in religion but the courses I took after Into to World Religions were so dry and objective. If you're giving me a meat ball, give me a SPICEY meat-a-ball! Psych honors it is.


So I'm not the only one who finds no fun in objective professors?

For me, I think it'll be anthropology, history, philosophy or library science. 

Would like to major in two of these.


----------



## Deja Vu

English/Law


----------



## DarthSkywalker

basc in mechanical engineering


----------



## MonieJ

It is Vet Medicine but I may change it again back to Wildlife Biology


----------



## PlainJane

Aerospace Electronics


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## 3053

I can now say that I will be majoring in World Religions and Theology starting next month! 

Nervous


----------



## Decay153

I'm going into Political Science, and thinking about an Environmental Science or History minor.


----------



## Voldemort

Sociology, and I'm not very happy about it. As much as I'm fascinated by people, I find the study of society to be quite boring. It just all seems like fluff.


----------



## Bast

NeonBomb said:


> I can now say that I will be majoring in World Religions and Theology starting next month!
> 
> Nervous


That sounds very interesting! Don't be nervous


----------



## aestrivex

psychology and computer science, though i have tended to focus intensely on three smaller areas: cognitive neuroscience, personality, and programming languages


----------



## Honestea

Mine is Accounting


----------



## Modifier

our major is like every person who is in sales is people the biggest skill set of them all


----------



## Ephemerald

*Biochemistry* is what I have on paper, but I have about a dozen sub-majors. Interior Design, Architecture, Criminal Justice, Philosophy, Psychology, Biology, Anthropology, Theatre, etc. I don't plan to cease my education any time soon, regardless to degrees earned. While they are valued as personal accomplishments, I see them as worthless in defining knowledge. I'm working on Women's Studies at the moment.


----------



## PeopleDoNotThink

Anthropology, paying special attention to our (US) own society - I want to study how screwed up we really are and see what the hell we can do about it.


----------



## Jigsaw

Actuarial Studies, I like maths and business applications, good fit for me


----------



## Sovereign

Management Information Systems. Basically a bunch of business and some app development, database modeling, Telecom, and systems analysis thrown in too.


----------



## pericles

I'm a Maths/Computer Science Major.


----------



## Penemue

Still in college, but it will be a MEng in Aeronautical Engineering or Civil Engineering


----------



## ericajoy

Studied IT with a psych minor for undergrad. Got my masters in library science with a focus on youth services in a public setting. Just finished my yoga teacher certification. And now I'm returning to school for a 15 month massage therapy certificate.


----------



## Hardstyler

Working on my Fire Science Associates right now as well as my Fire Prevention Engineering.


----------



## Jem11899

I'm getting a Biomedical Engineering B.S. and then its off to medical school. Whee!


----------



## MonieJ

Hm I keep changing it :/

For now Pharmacology


----------



## HappyHours

chemistry, plan on getting into med school


----------



## 3704 3837

psychology.


----------



## Immemorial

Maffamatix.


----------



## Perfect Dark

I'm undeclared right now but thinking about majoring in history, and minoring in political science. Who knows, I'm only a first semester freshman.


----------



## Spades

Final year in Honours Computational Science, Chemistry Specialization, co-operative program.

Basically, lots of physical chemistry and chemical physics, some computer science and math.

Graduate studies next year!


----------



## Maiden

Psychology


----------



## VenusianMizu

Foreign Languages, emphasis in Japanese.


----------



## Runaway

Classics


----------



## sararar

Sociology!


----------



## AbioticPrime

Biology. Med school as well.


----------



## koalaroo

Anthropology / Public Health


----------



## progBOT

Just declared it as *Civil Engineering* so now I'm starting on the transfer credits.


----------



## CoopV

Art and Marketing minor.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Psychology major


----------



## Aedesia

Digital media and video production.


----------



## Zegaray

I am planning on majoring in International Relations when I finish my last year of 2 year college next fall. I always had a interest in it and I love foreign affairs, politics and social justice.


----------



## runnerveran

Majoring in marketing. Minoring in legal studies and ethics.


----------



## DlusionAl

Engineering


----------



## b0oradl3y

Still a geography major and was looking to go to grad school for urban planning, but recently I just found out the job market is TERRIBLE so I've had to reevaluate my career aspirations.

I now have plans to pursue a masters in occupational therapy, which I think I'm much better suited for.


----------



## Dig.It.All

Civil Engineering


----------



## Halszka

architecture and human-computer interaction ( the second one sounds silly, I know)


----------



## murderegina

Linguistics and American Sign Language


----------



## doublejm1

I got my bachelor's in Marketing and minored in Psychology.


----------



## Knixd

Mathematics and Economics


----------



## UnderGroundKingz

Major: Economics & Int'l Affairs

Possible Minors: Math & Business


----------



## Vathir

Computer Science


----------



## chanting

I'm majoring in Media/Communications - I do a bit of everything in this field... Some theories, some practical (print, online, radio journalism), and PR


----------



## PlacentaCake

Music composition


----------



## fihe

I already graduated, but I majored in History with a minor in Latin American/Latino Studies. I also have a Social Studies teacher certification. none of this has been put to use yet, unless you count the fact that I needed at least 60 college credits to become a substitute teacher.


----------



## dramatic_irony

Philosophy


----------



## chindraj

Culinary Arts


----------



## UsingMyName

Graphic Design. I want to study another course.


----------



## passionista

Commerce for undergraduate studies and executive human resources for graduate studies (after a 2 years of working in the field).


----------



## SunFlower27

I'm considering psychology or the social sciences, but I'm not sure what I can actually _do _with these... I want to help abandoned and "at risk" kids somehow, but I'm not sure what daily activities/job title that would translate into. I also love music and creative writing, so it seems like my career should have a creative/artistic dimension. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

I studied Biopharmaceutical Science. Something I envy about the American Third Level education is being able to choose both a major and minor subject. In Ireland we only get one topic from first year.


----------



## cades

SunFlower27 said:


> I'm considering psychology or the social sciences, but I'm not sure what I can actually _do _with these... I want to help abandoned and "at risk" kids somehow, but I'm not sure what daily activities/job title that would translate into. I also love music and creative writing, so it seems like my career should have a creative/artistic dimension. Any ideas?


Ya I want to major in Sociology and minor in political science and/or psychology. I don't really care about how wealthy I get tho so I don't really care about jobs I can with them tho lol. But I'm going to get a PhD, which is like the only thing that can actually get you a job in these fields.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

It will (hopefully be) English literature. With a specialisation thing ( not sure how that works yet ) in creative writing. :kitteh: And I'll also be doing history...but I'm not sure if I'll do a double major or one major and one minor.


----------



## GweNdZ

I major in Visual Communication Design at the moment, but I want to specialise even further into illustration after I finish my VCD degree. So i'll probably do an honours and masters in illustration.


----------



## hauntology

Well, first it was robotics, then neurology, and now theater with a minor in experimental physics!


----------



## Particulate

I have a master's in fashion design and a bachelors in military history. I haven't decided what my next degree will be yet, I wouldn't have to put in much more effort for Chemistry and it would certainly make some of my professional contacts and associates happy.


----------



## Azure_Sky

Fine arts, but I may change it to something else. It's really hard for me to decide on a major because I like so many things. @[email protected]


----------



## BlueG

Chromia said:


> theater with a minor in experimental physics!


How does that work?


----------



## Morpheus83

Chromia said:


> Well, first it was robotics, then neurology, and now theater with a minor in experimental physics!


How about suggesting _Copenhagen_ as your next college/university theater production? Hey -- you might even get a starring role!


----------



## Michael Nihil

_What is my major?_ * Major Fuck-up*


----------



## Kyandigaru

i was majoring in theater, then marketing/management (basic certificate) and now I'm thinking changing to Pre-school education. So as you can see, I am all over the place.


----------



## CLC94

I start university next year, studying Psychology


----------



## mastermind23

Archeology + Biological Anthropology


----------



## Bazinga187

I've applied for maths, so unless I get 5 rejections, then maths will be my major.




CLC94 said:


> I start university next year, studying Psychology


Did you apply for deferred entry last year or have you applied this year too?


----------



## ewerk

I majored in Economics but really wanted to major in English and Psychology in college. I wish that's what I did and just listened to what made me happy. I never used my economics degree in any way. So please study what you love people. What we learn in college doesn't apply in the real world so you might as well study a subject that you like!


----------



## Konosh

Chemistry and Mathematics dual major.


----------



## BradyNotTachy

Konosh said:


> Chemistry and Mathematics dual major.


Wow go you man! We need more science and math majors in my opinion.


----------



## slender

i will probably go and get a BIT (business and informations technology) as my major, simply because that seems like it will fit best with learning how to make video games.


----------



## Off The Hitch

I'm doing a triple major actually.

Computer Sytems & Networks, Philosophy anddddd French.

Might change French to Chinese though.


----------



## RedDeath9

Pharmacy.


----------



## hulia

I'm going into Uni next February, but I'm aiming for a BSc, majoring specifically in Pharmacology. I also want a degree in Business and I want to take either French or Italian as a foreign language.


----------



## deseauxs

I'm most likely going to go into journalism. I'm only a sophomore in high school, so this could change, but right now I have my heart set on that.


----------



## Tristan427

Finally I have settled on a Major that I love, that fits me, and will keep my interest for life. History.


----------



## Thalassa

Yoga.

Seriously, since I withdrew from college, the first classes I've consistently taken were yoga, and I'm starting to think I have the right frame of mind to become a yoga instructor, I just need to take classes for a while longer before I do the teacher training, even though I already meet the physical requirements.

I've even started trying the more advanced classes, and while I can't do everything, the instructor said I was strong and that I should keep taking that flow class. I was surprised that she said that.


----------



## LQ9

You're all so interesting! roud:

I'm still undecided. If I HAD to decide right now, I'd go with an English-psych dual major and a studio art minor. Or maybe art history? Eek...


----------



## Verthani

fourtines said:


> Yoga.
> 
> Seriously, since I withdrew from college, the first classes I've consistently taken were yoga, and I'm starting to think I have the right frame of mind to become a yoga instructor, I just need to take classes for a while longer before I do the teacher training, even though I already meet the physical requirements.
> 
> I've even started trying the more advanced classes, and while I can't do everything, the instructor said I was strong and that I should keep taking that flow class. I was surprised that she said that.


What did you take while you were in College?


----------



## laserjock

"Was" physics. May teach it some day.


----------



## Thalassa

Verthani said:


> What did you take while you were in College?


English lit with French minor


----------



## Dark NiTe

fourtines said:


> Yoga.
> 
> Seriously, since I withdrew from college, the first classes I've consistently taken were yoga, and I'm starting to think I have the right frame of mind to become a yoga instructor, I just need to take classes for a while longer before I do the teacher training, even though *I already meet the physical requirements*.
> 
> I've even started trying the more advanced classes, and while I can't do everything, the instructor said I was strong and that I should keep taking that flow class. I was surprised that she said that.


----------



## silhouesque

My major was history. I say "was" because that was quite a while back, as I'm no longer in university.

The past had always been like an exotic, foreign country to me, full of drama, and full of mysteries and puzzles that tickles the mind and fuels the imagination. Knowing about history also adds dimensions and so much more depth to my understanding of the present and even to my own life and personal experiences. That's why I like history. It is not -- as many people I talked to seemed to think -- because I enjoy memorizing boring dates.


----------



## Doll

I started out a Voice Performance Major, went to Psychology, English, back to Voice, then English in the end. Now I'm getting an additional A.S. degree in Paralegal Studies.


----------



## knittigan

Philosophy and gender studies.*forever unemployed*


----------



## BlackMoonlight

Criminal Justice


----------



## danseuse

I'm majoring in Biology... tentatively. I switched from biology to photography and back to biology in the last few years and I'm still unsure what to do with my life. :X


----------



## milti

I have a BA in 3 majors (lol, in this country it's a three-major system :tongue Psychology, English Literature and Journalism.

I have an MA in English Literature. Currently trying to get my M.Phil in English Literature over with! >.<

I do really want to pursue the Psychology stream at some point, though... And a B.Ed sometime soon because I want to teach school kids.


----------



## Your Martyr

I'm planning on double majoring in Philosophy and Psychology and minoring in Creative Writing. Then I'm going to use my major in Psychology to become an adolescent therapist.


----------



## flamesabers

I majored in accounting for my undergraduate degree and I am now pursuing the same major for my Master's degree.


----------



## Cross

I have a bachelor's degree, but I don't think it has a major. The degree I went with in college was too mainstream (nursing) so I don't think they had to create a major for it in our school. If there was a majority of college subjects we took, they'd most likely be medical-surgical nursing subjects. The course they came up with for our degree was quie unspecialized however and was designed to be more of an adaptive thing (can fit into multiple settings and go for multiple specializations).


----------



## epistemophile

Double major: mathematics and physics. Perhaps redundant, but mathematics is more general, and more abstract, while physics is concrete and the mathematical models used must have physical meaning to be significant.


----------



## n.yumikim

chemical engineering


----------



## Worth Lessemo

bitch sciences


----------



## Soldier of fortune

Classics.


----------



## BlackisPerfection

Major in Cultural Anthropology and double minor in Religions and English Literature!


----------



## WardRhiannon

I have a bachelor's in English. I'm working on a master's in tech writing.


----------



## Libra Sun

I'm majoring in psychology. I take online classes at a local community college, and I plan on transferring to a university in a few years. It's taking forever, though, because I work full time, and can only handle one class a semester. It'll be worth it in the end; I just need to be patient with myself which isn't an easy feat.


----------

